# Umzug auf neue Forensoftware



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da die Lizenz für die aktuelle Forensoftware vb 3.8.5 demnächst ausläuft und auch nicht mehr von vBulletin gewartet wird, sind wir gezwungen über die Osterfeiertage auf die neue Forensoftware SMF 2.0 umzusteigen. Das bedeutet leider auch, dass wir die Userstammsätze nicht übernehmen können. Folglich muss sich jeder User nach Ostern neu registrieren. Wir versuchen natürlich so viele Beiträge wie möglich zu migrieren, allerdings wird es mit den persönlichen Galerien schwierig, da die Galeriesoftware von SMF 2.0 eine völlig andere Struktur hat. Die Spielhalle muß wegen Inkompatibilität komplett entfallen.

Wir tun unser Bestes, um den Umzug möglich reibungslos und schmerzfrei über die Bühne zu bekommen.

Ach ja, das Layout sieht natürlich komplett anders aus. Läßt sich leider nicht verhindern. Wir werden euch im Laufe den morgigen Tages 1 - 2 Screenshots präsentieren, damit ihr mal sehen könnt, wie das Forum in Zukunft aussieht.

Wir hoffen, ihr habt Verständnis dafür.


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Danke für die Info! Die Fachbeiträge und so - die bleiben aber erhalten? Oder muß man sich das jetzt sicherheitshalber selber abspeichern? 
Bin nämlich noch nicht ganz durch, die Infos sind so toll und vielfältig!


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hi Maja,

das ist mit den Copyrights leider noch nicht ganz geklärt.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hi Maja,

wie Christine schon sagte, das Copyright ist das Problem. Bisher hab ich noch keine Freigabe von den Autoren. Die brauchen wir aber, da ein Umzug auf eine neue Software eine Kopie darstellt und wir somit die Freigabe neu erfragen/beantragen müssen. Sollte die bis morgen nicht vorliegen, müssen wir die Fachbeiträge leider erstmal weglassen.


----------



## saarlaender (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Gar keine Spielhalle mehr? Das ist aber sch..de. War immer eine schöne Abwechslung. Könnt ihr daran gar nichts mehr ändern?


----------



## bigpit12 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Warum steigt Ihr nicht auf die vb 4.0 um ? Die Kosten für das Upgrade zu hoch ? 
Ich denke mal ja, denn die Simple Machines Forums Software ist kostenlos. 
Schade das dadurch die kompletten Forenstrukturen und die Fachbeiträge zerstört werden und die User sich komplett neu anmelden müssen. 

Naja, Ihr werdet das schon machen.


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Das ist aber jetzt hoffentlich kein April-Scherz? ? ? ? ? ? 

Wenn doch, bin ich jedenfalls voll drauf reingefallen ...


----------



## axel (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hallo Maja

Ich wär dann auch drauf hereingefallen 

lg
axel


----------



## Plätscher (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hallo,

warum macht ihr nicht Nägel mit Köpfen und lagert das ganze Forum in die "Cloud" aus. Dann müßt ihr euch auch nicht mehr mit der Software auseinandersetzen. Das erledigt dann Google für euch. 

Da das Zeichen für Google die "Krake" ist, passt es auch für eine Teichforum.

PS natürlich funktioniert das dann nur mit dem Chrome Browser ( wie sollen sie sonst wissen welche interssen ihr habt)


----------



## Joachim (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

@Bigpit
Die 4.x ist einfach zu verbugt, um dafür auch noch Geld zu bezahlen  das würde es dann auch nicht bringen.

Die Layoutänderungen betreffen vornehmlich die Forumsfarben und das Menü oben - da wird man sich umgewöhnen müssen...

@Saarländer
Die Spielhalle wird es tatsächlich erstmal nicht wieder geben. Einzig eine kostenpflichtige Version wäre denkbar  Oder wenigstens eine Berechnung der Spielzeit anhand der Onlinezeit im Verhältnis zu den geschriebenen Beiträgen hier und im Chat oder so ... Aber da wird mir Jürgen heut abend (wenn er hier eingetroffen ist) dann auch noch was zu sagen können.

So, muss nun erstmal wieder Richtung Arbeit.


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*



bigpit12 schrieb:


> Warum steigt Ihr nicht auf die vb 4.0 um ? Die Kosten für das Upgrade zu hoch ?
> Ich denke mal ja, denn die Simple Machines Forums Software ist kostenlos.
> Schade das dadurch die kompletten Forenstrukturen und die Fachbeiträge zerstört werden und die User sich komplett neu anmelden müssen.
> 
> Naja, Ihr werdet das schon machen.



Hi Pit,

naja - wir sind ja werbefrei, d.h. haben auch keine Einnahmen für neue Software. Aber so verschwinden wenigstens ein paar Dateileichen.


----------



## Joachim (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

@Axel
Da du ja heute aus dem Mod-Team ausgeschieden bist, kannst du ja nicht wissen, das es KEIN Scherz ist. 

@Plätscher
Ich sehe, wir sollten da noch mal alle Möglichkeiten offen diskutieren ...


----------



## Eugen (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*



blumenelse schrieb:


> d.h. haben auch keine Einnahmen für neue Software.
> .



Ihr solltet sammeln gehen.
Gebt doch mal nen virtuellen Hut rum


----------



## Joachim (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hallo Eugen,

schön das du dich am Brainstorming beteiligst - ja, Paypal in Form eines Spendenbutton ist aber schon im Gespräch.

Bitte streng dich etwas an und liefere noch bessere Vorschläge - weiter so, wir schaffen das!


----------



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Wie Joachim schon sagte, wir sind für Vorschläge dankbar, die uns das Forum in Zukunft bezahlbar machen. Sonst sehe ich schwarz auf lange Sicht.


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

hallo,

macht doch bitte ein anmeldeformular für die neue forums-software, dann könnte man sich schon mal anmelden und muss ned über die feiertage auf die neue software warten


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Na, da wäre ja noch die Idee mit dem Förderverein. Vielleicht wäre der eine oder andere User dazu bereit


----------



## axel (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hallo Leute

Dann schlag ich mal vor ein Spendenkonto einzurichten . Spenden sind dann nicht steuerlich absetzbar, weils kein Verein ist .
Wer mag kann da ja was überweisen.  Hab ich woanders auch schon gesehen .
Oder muß man dazu unbedingt einen Verein gründen ?
Ergänzung ! Blumenelses Vorschlag einen Förderverein zu gründen find ich auch gut !

lg
axel


----------



## Joachim (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hallo Mitch,

leider wirst du wie alle anderen warten müssen - aber wir werden um Chaos zu vermeiden, eine Liste in kürze raus bringen, wer sich wann neu registrieren darf. Das ganze wird sich dann auf 2-3 Tage verteilen um den Server nicht über gebühr zu stressen.

Premium Mitglieder werden bereits Sonntag früh ab 6:00 eine Möglichkeit zur Neuregistrierung erhalten - alle andern ab 12:00 frühestens... mal schaun.


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hi Axel,

wenn wir das mit dem Verein machen und die Gemeinnützigkeit durchkriegen, dann können wir ab 50 EUR auch Spendenquittungen verschicken.


----------



## Joachim (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

@Elschen
Bist du irre? 

Bei Vereinen wird ein Vorstand gewählt - am Ende werden wir dann abgewählt oder wie? Never ...


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

hi,

wem soll ich schon mal meine ganzen bilder mailen (sind ein paar  dings bytes) damit nix verloren geht - wäre doch schade drum


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hi Joachim,

Wieso - bei Vereinen gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, einen Geschäftsführer zu berufen. Ausserdem kann man das mit dem Vorstand über die Art der Mitgliedschaft regeln.


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hi Mitch,

die ganzen Off-Topic Bilder wie Sonnenuntergänge und so fallen bei der neuen Software sowieso raus. Also lass mal lieber


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Die Gemeinnützigkeit plausibel zu machen, dürfte doch ganz einfach sein.
Soviel wie hier für die Tiere (__ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Molche, Mücken ...) getan wird, da gibt's die Gemeinnützigkeit sicher ohne großen Aufwand.

Und die Spenden ... vielleicht sollte man da staffeln ... wer die meisten Beiträge schreibt, darf auch mit einger geringen Spende in allen Bereichen lesen, wer weniger schreibt, mit einer größeren Spende in allen Bereichen  ... :__ nase


----------



## Joachim (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hallo Maja,

also die Qualität der Beiträge müsste dann aber auch noch irgendwie in die Bewertung mit einfließen ...


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Ja natürlich, das ist klar ... werd mich mal gleich aufmachen und die Bibliothek gehen ...


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*



> Ich glaub, wir machen doch lieber das mit den Fähnchen





Sag mal Joachim, wir könnten doch die Renomee-Punkte aktivieren  
Ach, die gibt es in der neuen Software bestimmt auch nicht mehr


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

@Elschen  schade


----------



## Eugen (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo Maja,
> 
> also die Qualität der Beiträge müsste dann aber auch noch irgendwie in die Bewertung mit einfließen ...



ne gute Idee, dann dürften die Admins und die Mods ja den Großteil der Kosten übernehmen. 
==> alles bleibt beim Alten


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Ja Eugen, und jeder OT-Beitrag wird mit 5,- Straf-Euros geahndet. Dann bist Du auch dabei


----------



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Leute,

a bissl mehr Ernsthaftigkeit. Gibt es weitere Vorschläge? Es ist dringend, denn das Budget reicht nur noch bis Jahresende.

EDIT: Hab mich grad a bissl bzgl. Serverhardware umgesehen. Strato bietet einen Low-Budget-Server (HighQ-486) für 1 Euro pro Monat an. Der ist mit seinem 486er-DX2-Prozessor zwar langsamer als unser jetziger, aber dafür günstiger.


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Mahlzeit.

Und warum erfahre ich von der ganzen Sache als Letzte??


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

könnte man dann ned so ein beitragsprüfungskomitee einrichten,das dann erst nach einer beitragsfreischaltungsüberprüfungsroutine die beiträge online stellt 

das würde das forum doch extrem verschlanken und nur noch sinnvolle, sachbezogene beiträge den teich interessierten useren zur verfügung stellen


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Aber Mitch,

das macht doch nur Arbeit und hilft uns bei den Budgetproblemen nicht weiter


----------



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

@Mitch
keine schlechte Idee, zumal die manuelle Freischaltung der Beiträge von der Software unterstützt wird.

@Annett
sowas wird nur unter Männern / Technikern besprochen.


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

DOC!

Ich glaub, ich kündige


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

@Elschen oder sowas machen

* defekter Link entfernt *

dann kommt was rein


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hallo zusammen,

Die Budgetfrage:

Ich denke, dass ist die wohl schwierigste Frage, die Ihr für Euch beantworten ist. 

Ich kenne einen Forenbetreiber, der hat auch eine Gebühr erheben müssen, da die Werbeeinnahmen über die Banner nicht mehr funktioniert hat, danach hatte er keine Mitglieder mehr. 

Ich würde mich auch an keinem Forum anmelden, wo die 2. Frage die nach meiner Kontonummer ist. 

Ich würde auch keine Gebührenstaffelung einführen, das macht keinen Spaß und es entsteht ein haufen Unfug.  (Bücherkopien um Menge zu machen,...) 

Ich denke durchaus, das Ihr es mit einer freiwilligen Spende versuchen könnt. Der Zahlungsweg muß einfach sein zum Beispiel per Telefon ein Anruf -> 5,00 Euro oder so. 

Nun kann es jeder für sich entscheiden was er macht. 

Ich denke, dass das Forum viele engagierte Mitglieder hat, diese haben ein Garten, ein Haus und einen Teich, von daher denke ich ist es vielen Mitgliedern möglich eine freiwillige Spende zu geben.

Ansonsten denke ich das es es unschädlich ist, wenn man Hersteller oder Händler von Teichtechnik integrieren könnte. solange die Seite nicht volllkommen mit Werbung überfrachtet ist, ist es mir zumindest Egal. Und wenn ein Galabauer hier im Forum Mitglied ist, warum soll er nicht das ein oder andere Geschäft machen? 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## kingman (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hallo Mods
Ich würde es auch über eine Spendenaktion versuchen.
Wie Thomas schon meinte vlt über einen Anruf aber vlt nur 3€ 
Wenn dann jeder einmal Anruft wird das doch bestimmt klappen.
mfg Philipp


----------



## Eugen (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Naja, das Schlimmste wird wohl nicht das Budget sein, sondern eher der Umzug (der wievielte ist das eigentlich schon  )
Vieles geht dabei wohl aus Schusseligkeit bzw. bürokratischer Übervorsicht dabei verloren. 

Zur Finanzierung :
Ich hab ja den halben Garten voll Wasser und darin seehr viiiele Pflanzen (sind sicher über 50 versch. Arten. )
Alle,die im Sommer bei mir Pflanzen holen wollen, sind herzlich eingeladen.
Pro Pflanze,die abgeholt wird spende ich -.50 €, ebenso der "Abholer" 
(bei 10 Pflanzen gibts eine gratis obendrauf !! )
Versand ist nicht möglich !!!


----------



## laolamia (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

ich les am 2. april weiter


----------



## Joachim (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

... dann könnte es schon zu spät sein. Ja - ich denke, dann wird es zu spät sein... 


@Eugen
Auch ne gute Idee - aber immo wird im Team die Variante der Verkirchlichung unseres Forums bevorzugt. Denn da würde die Kohle direkt vom Gehalt der User abgezogen, was es uns dann doch erleichtern würde. 

Eventuell kommen wir aber doch noch mal auf die Fähnchen zurück zu sprechen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

NaJa,
in 6 Stunden wissen wir mehr


----------



## Inken (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*



Das ist doch 'ne Ente, oder?
Genauso wie das e-mail-Porto und dass der Traumschiffkapitän im Sommer mit dem Aussichtsdampfer bei uns über den See schippert..

Wehe.. :haue3

Wenn das hier keine Ente ist, werde ich wieder Podencopullis stricken. Und eine freiwillige finanzielle Unterstützung wäre schon okay. Startet doch hierzu mal eine Umfrage um zu sehen, womit ihr rechnen könnt!

Aber nee, ich glaub's noch ned... 

:scherz2


----------



## mitch (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

hallo inken,

nö 

die ente ist da https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26166 

 wat nu 

wir werden sehen


----------



## Inken (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, um so besser gefällt mir die Idee mit dem freiwilligen Forenbeitrag. 
Unser Vorstand müsste sich natürlich diesbezüglich nach einem zinseinbringenden Konto umsehen, auf das dann jeder, der möchte, seinen Obolus entrichten kann.Im Laufe der Zeit wird hier natürlich viel zu viel Geld zusammen kommen, da wir ja alle per Dauerauftrag regelmäßig zahlen. Den Überschuss könnte man dann am Jahresende wieder ausschütten, oder aber fest anlegen. So wären wir nach ein paar Jahren in der Lage, uns nach einem "Forengrundstück" umzusehen, auf dem wir dann in gemeinsamer Arbeit unseren "Forenteich" anlegen würden und auch das ein oder andere "Forentreffen" stattfinden lassen könnten. Bevorzugter Standort hierfür: Sardinien.

Also ich bin dafür!


----------



## Dr.J (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

So,

hier der versprochene Screenshot vom neuen Forenlayout. :__ nase:smoki

 

 an Alle die so fleissig mitgemacht haben.  und an Alle, die sich so leicht veräppeln ließen. Ihr ward köstlich.


----------



## bigpit12 (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

hehehe na da haben wir doch die auflösung *gg*  

bööööses team, uns so hinters licht zu führen und so nen schock...

lg pit


----------



## Joachim (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*



... war ja auch zu einfach - nächstes Jahr wirds noch besser. Versprochen.  

@Inken
Cool, das wäre dann ja die "Hobby-Gartenteich AG"...


----------



## Inken (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Ja genau!

Aber was wollen wir mit so'nem doofen Teich in Italien..
Sinnvoller und lukrativer wäre es, das Geld in eine Windkraftanlage zu investieren. Dafür müssten wir zwar unbedeutend länger sparen, hätten dafür aber quasi ausgesorgt!  Und Platz für eine winzige Mühle wird sich doch wohl irgendwo finden, oder? 

Ansonsten habt ihr ganz schön doofe Ohren!


----------



## Redlisch (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Hallo,

und ich dachte schon es geht heute morgen um 3:14 Uhr los, da immer nur kam:

Der Server ist ausgelastet, versuchen sie es später noch einmal ...

Axel


----------



## Dr.J (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

@Axel
Da hast du wohl grad die Zeit unseres Tagesbackups erwischt. Aber warum bist du um 3:14 Uhr im Forum??


----------



## kingman (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Also war es jetzt ein April Scherz ?


----------



## Dr.J (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Jepp.


----------



## Redlisch (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*



Dr.J schrieb:


> @Axel
> Da hast du wohl grad die Zeit unseres Tagesbackups erwischt. Aber warum bist du um 3:14 Uhr im Forum??



Weil es Leute wie mich gibt die dann noch arbeiten, bzw. die erst wenn andere Leute schlafen zur hochform auflaufen 

Wenn ich nicht gerade technische Bereitschaft habe, schreibe ich dann meist um die Zeit noch an Software, da wird man wenigstens nicht gestört 

Axel


----------



## kingman (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Boa seid ihr fies  aber das hab ich mir gedacht


----------



## Pammler (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Lustich, ich habs heute erst gelesen.



( Gestern war noch Winterschlaf bei mir )


----------



## Jackson (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umzug auf neue Forensoftware*

Liebe Admins , das war net schlecht , ich schwankte beim Lesen immer zwischen Aprilscherz oder Wahrheit ,  und bin froh das ich instinktiv richtig lag.

Schönes Restostern noch an Euch und auch an alle die keine Admins sind.


----------

